# beefmaster pics



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

heres my shelton cow




her this years bull calf




her last years heifer calf


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

thewife is going to want the red bull calf you know.

I'm not going to "pick them apart as you put it in the Good Morning thread. They are nice looking animals.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

shes going to want them all.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> shes going to want them all.


How true!


----------



## Thewife (Jun 26, 2009)

And just what is wrong with wanting all of them?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

nothing hope you enjoy looking at the pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> And just what is wrong with wanting all of them?


Just stating the obvious.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 27, 2009)

Jeeze Wyn, how many head do you have? all nice cattle, I must say. Thanks so much for snapping the pics, we appreciate it!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

theres 16 reg beefmasters.an 81 crossbred cows calves an heifers.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> theres 16 reg beefmasters.an 81 crossbred cows calves an heifers.


Reeeeeally!
Not to be greedy here!
But wheres the rest of the picutres?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 27, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't GREEEEDDDYYY are you?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

hard to find all the cows an calves on 150acs.an i just took pics of the reg cows.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hard to find all the cows an calves on 150acs.an i just took pics of the reg cows.


Only 150 acres?
That's just a postage stamp!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 28, 2009)

yes but they was next to another 150acs.


----------

